# Innes in my backyard



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey Innes hers my dog spittin you out after playing catch with ya.... and your still smiling :smile:


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

hahaah.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

he's not dancing now
dixon


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

That is pretty funny.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hahaha...innes like it


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm sure INNES has a smiley for this one... I'm just waiting for him to see the thread.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

lol


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

what innes speachless, wow this is a first


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

that sums it all up


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

ah wow that was classic


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Has INNES been on lately??







I was sure he would have said something by now...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

that is my bro, I have nicer teeth and a smaller nose, see-->


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

HAHA that was good


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

LOL







You can never shut Innes out, even when making fun of him..


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 true.....

that was funny as hell


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

So THATS what your brother looks like... :







:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

his evil brother,while he is the good one..or wait did i mix them up again...


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

nice pict ryan.


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> So THATS what your brother looks like... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Twin brother.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

my bro is an ugly mo-fo

not to be confused with my hollywood filmstar looks


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> my bro is an ugly mo-fo
> 
> not to be confused with my hollywood filmstar looks


 Well Id hope you didnt think he was hot...lol...then Id start to worry...haha







Well, I mean he cant be that bad cause he does afterall have a finanée.

Your Hollywood filmstar looks...lol...


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

So you like that one Innes


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> he does afterall have a finanée.


 Karen, you worry me sometimes...







Do us all a favor and learn english before you speak it.







I think you meant 'fiancé'







Right??


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > he does afterall have a finanée.
> ...


 forgive........... he english...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > he does afterall have a finanée.
> ...


Thanks to dictionary.com



> fiancée
> 
> fiance n : a man who is engaged to be married


ahHA! It can be done my way... so







I know my English...trust me!

However, you too, are correct...



> fi·an·cé
> n.
> A man to whom a woman is engaged to be married.


Its basically like the word color. Here its color and over in England is colour. All the same!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

yer its innes brother, because innes has no nose the picture does havea nose


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

:rock:


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Yes Karen... all that's true... HOWEVER... you put neither one of them... you put "finanée."























SUCKA!!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > he does afterall have a finanée.
> ...


 that is a french term though kumbia atleast you spelled it right with the accents and everything since it is masculine.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

You guys got me there...definatly a little mistake...Ill remember to add the 'c' to fianCée next time...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Thank You! That's all I was asking for... I dont know how many times I've wanted to smack you for not realizing you missed a letter, and added in another one.... Anyway... I'm glad you finally saw your mistake... Now...you're past the denial stage, and may move onto the Healing Process...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Can I get a padded room?!!?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Can I get a padded room?!!?


 Padded room, harness, leash, and in hand cuffs.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Can I get a padded room?!!?
> ...










WHOA! Buddy!







Harness..... leash....?!?







Ill stick to my own straight jacket and have fun bouncing off the walls...














That must be soo cool to jump around in a padded room...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Padded rooms have THICK padding... Kinda like a firm mattress... you wont bounce off, you just wont hurt yourself when jumping into them... besides.... one wrong move, and you give yourself a wedgie with no way of picking it...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Youd be suprised how much bouncing you could do with a firm mattress....









Think back when you were a kid and you jumped on your bed...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Think back when you were a kid and you jumped on your bed...










You mean the pain I went through everytime my uncle convinced me to jump.... which only caused me to hit my head on the ceiling?? *_stupid bunk beds_ I'd rather not think about it...

You jump off the walls... then tell me how you did it... you'd have to jump pretty hard to jump back off... its not like a moon room where gravity is a thing of the past...


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

padded room sounds fun


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> one wrong move, and you give yourself a wedgie with no way of picking it...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> You mean the pain I went through everytime my uncle convinced me to jump.... which only caused me to hit my head on the ceiling?? *_stupid bunk beds_ I'd rather not think about it...


You tellin me you couldnt realize how tall you were to the ceiling to know that when you were to jump youd hit your head?!


















KumbiaQueens said:


> You jump off the walls... then tell me how you did it... you'd have to jump pretty hard to jump back off... its not like a moon room where gravity is a thing of the past...


Its easy to jump off the walls...you just run and jump into the walls and then the padding will 'bounce' you off.







Moon room







They have one of those?!? Where at?! Thatd be cool...you jump and it takes you like 10 seconds to get back on the ground.







We need one of those.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Actually, I was referring to one of those padded room where they hold you because your carzy.. having psychological problems.. insanity.. insane in the memberane


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Actually, I was referring to one of those padded room where they hold you because your carzy.. having psychological problems.. insanity.. insane in the memberane


 Never seen one of those kinds of padded rooms before...but me weird!! Insane in the membrane....







I remember that song from way back when...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Insane in the membrane... INSANE IN THE BRAIN!!! oh sorry, lost myself there ...


----------

